# Troy- Bilt 2690XP track drive



## stevm65 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,
I'm seriously looking at buying one of these to replace my '88 Yamaha 6/24.
I was going to buy a Honda 7/24TA, but this machine looks like a great deal, being half the money with great features that cost extra on the Honda. The money is not a major issue, dependability is. Any thoughts out there?
Thanks


----------



## Flannelman (Sep 24, 2011)

They are an MTD product so you are getting what you pay for. I'd look for a used Honda or a Craftsman track drive built by Murray.


----------

